
Deploying with Git. Simple and Effective - herbst
https://forwardmx.io/blog/4-deploying-with-git-simple--effective
======
drKarl
Looks like a smart hack to deploy to production on every commit, but while it
gives the illusion of continuous delivery, it is actually a terrible idea
since there is nothing to catch a regression before it goes to production.

In the Java world is common to use tools like Jenkins for your continuous
delivery pipeline. You can have a Jenkins job triggered by a Pull Request, so
you can validate the build passes and perform code reviews. Then you can have
another hook for merging the PR which can perform additional integration
tests, stress tests etc and deploy to artifactory (or other), and if
everything passes you can finally deploy to production.

~~~
herbst
Doing it like this does not mean you dont have that. In fact we use Gitlab as
our `origin` that connects to a CI and allows code reviews. Some other
projects of mine use Github for the same. This is really just about deploying
itself.

I dont see the conflict honestly :)

